# Mulie report



## Bogtrotter (Aug 24, 2010)

Anyone hunting the Badlands? What are you guys seeing?


----------



## Recon (Aug 4, 2010)

I've been waiting for a week of rainy, cloudy weather to head out. So far just to warm. Wind and rain really help in trying to stalk and ambush. Come on bad weather!!


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

both is really awesome but the wind alone will work


----------

